# 50G Rebuild



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, it's come to that time...I have more fish than I have tanks for, so it's time to tear apart a leaky 50G tank, and rebuild it back to a nice display tank.

My Plan:

-Separate all the panes of glass to their individual pieces. Each piece will get a scrub down with vinegar to remove all stains. Reseal all pieces back together and add a center brace that was missing from the tank.

-Build a stand/canopy from scratch for 50G. Drawing up the plans and getting the wood is the easy part, finding the time to build it is probably gonna be the hard part.

-Order replacement parts for an old Cascade 1500 canister filter.

-Order a decent set of lights for the tank. Since it will have live plants in it, probably going with a 4 bulb T5HO setup. Since I'm already building the canopy for the new display tank; I will probably utilize a GLO system that is just the bulb connectors and reflectors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So that's as far as I've gotten. I'll be adding photos of what I'm starting with and each part of the project I get to.

If you have any advice/tips/tricks, please share! Constructive criticism is also much appreciated!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I'll just say good luck. And hope all goes well for you.

Hope you have a great day


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Would love to see pictures of the process!! Good luck to you!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This sounds exciting!


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

So after discussing the plan with my partner-in-fish-crime Auban, we've decided to start the project with a smaller tank initially to get the basic process kinks worked out.

We will be taking an old unused 10G tank and building two new tank/stand/canopy systems from it. The general idea of the plan is to use the front and back panes as the front glass piece for the tanks. The two side pieces will be used as removable dividers for some bettas that I breed. This allows me to condition both fish within sight of each other, but allow separation until I intend for the "magic of breeding" to happen.

As soon as we start the project, I'll be taking pictures at every step. especially when I start the woodworking aspect of it. Someone on here might be able to spot a support issue or a misalignment better than I could since I'll be staring at it constantly.


----------

